# LED sale at Home Depot



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They been down to that price since last year.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> They been down to that price since last year.


I just bought 10 of them last week for $40 each


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I just bought 10 of them last week for $40 each


They've been selling them out here for 24.95 since last August


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> They've been selling them out here for 24.95 since last August


I think that is a great deal, I bought 12 of them for inventory


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Morgan Lamarra said:


> Was at a Depot in NJ today, and the LED recessed trim that is normally $40 (used to be $30) is now $25 if anyone uses them I think that is great deal
> 
> --------------------
> http://www.ledstrips8.com/led-downlightsceiling-lights-c-7.html


Are we Spamming???:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What's the purpose of buying this kit when you can just by the LED bulbs and the people can keep their trims? I don't get it. I prefer installing the Sylvania LED dimmable bulbs.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> What's the purpose of buying this kit when you can just by the LED bulbs and the people can keep their trims? I don't get it. I prefer installing the Sylvania LED dimmable bulbs.


Better looking and better light distribution.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> What's the purpose of buying this kit when you can just by the LED bulbs and the people can keep their trims? I don't get it. I prefer installing the Sylvania LED dimmable bulbs.


Heat loss also.

The LED trim seals the cieling better than a bulb in the can, and less heat escapes through the can and into the attics in the winter.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Better looking and better light distribution.


Are you saying that you think the LED trim is better looking?


----------

